# Hozelock portable car wash



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Got one of these from halfords for a £5

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_241043_langId_-1_categoryId_255232

What is best to use it for?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

Wheel cleaner or APC, good for wheel arches and other larger areas that you need to apply product too


----------



## Ppinno (Sep 15, 2013)

Yup same as above for me. I've bought two of them today as well. May even try using a bit of snow foam in it as I can't any electricity for the pressure washer!


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice, just reserved one at my local store. Worth a go for a fiver!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Same here. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

JDO330 said:


> Nice, just reserved one at my local store. Worth a go for a fiver!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


It should only be £4.50 if you've reserved it online 

Was 10% off online orders until midnight tonight


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Reserved 3 pressure sprayers at 8.45 this morning from 3 different stores. Picked one of my 3 tonight from Bury along with a Hozelock multi spray gun (£1).

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...&productId=384379&categoryId=255231&langId=-1

It is boxed up as a Hozelock Portable Shower but is essentially exactly the same as the portable car wash.

http://www.hozelock.com/spraying/sprayers-for-leisure-use/portashower-7.html

£40 worth of Hozelock gear for £5.50.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Is it ok using a pre wash then?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

JDO330 said:


> Nice, just reserved one at my local store. Worth a go for a fiver!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


No problem

It was posted on the detailing chat on halfords heads up

:thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

dammit, no one close to me has it in stock!


----------



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

None in stock anywhere in North East


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

waqasr said:


> dammit, no one close to me has it in stock!





JAM1991 said:


> None in stock anywhere in North East


Same! That's frustrating as I'd have defo ordered 2. 1 for citrus wash and another for the wheels!


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Reserved the very same pressure sprayer along with 30m hosepipe and a load of Hazelock accessories from local Halfords. Saved a bundle. Got to collect before/on 31st December. Big thanks to the guy who posted this yesterday.


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Got the hosepipe for £4.50 but they had no pressure sprayers left in stock


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

JAM1991 said:


> None in stock anywhere in North East


Got mine from team valley Gateshead store. Had two left when I collected on Christmas Eve at 14:30


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

would a snowfoam work in them?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice buy, but non here and non for delivery.


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

I ordered mine from the Stockton store, they had a few


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Any tried a pre wash in this?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Paul04 said:


> Any tried a pre wash in this?


I intend to use mine for pre-wash.

I had the last one from the Bedford store. It is not the blue one shown in another thread on here but a newer and larger capacity one but still only £4.50.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

If like me you missed this offer (I think there were a total of 10 available in all of the Halfords stores in the whole country) this may be of interest for a few pounds more.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-3L-LI...rden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item2c709cea34

Or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5L-Litre-...rden_Plants_Fertiliser_CV&hash=item1e737bc0d2


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

anyone tried snowfoam in it yet?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

w138pbo said:


> anyone tried snowfoam in it yet?


No but did try Demon RDS today

This is mine with RDS in it and rose attachment detached:










Then shown after being applied to bodywork



















A lot less mess than my usual snowfoam.


----------



## Madafwo (Jun 24, 2012)

Picked mine up yesterday along with an Aquastop connector, plan on using DI water in mine as a final rinse. Should help me keep tabs on how many litres I've used. 

Quite handy as both my other pressure sprayers broke on the same day leaving me without any way of applying pre wash, picked up a small Hozelock one from Tesco for £7 just before christmas to apply some VP Citrus Pre Wash and now this has made me suprisingly happy this Christmas.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Wilkos now have these back in stock if anyone is interested

http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/wilko-pressure-sprayer-8l/invt/0148140


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Your lucky u got one. What is the pressure like from it? I bought a draper one from tool station a while ago. it was terrible, it would spray for about 10 seconds turn need pumping up again. Ive got two kwazar Pump sprayers their excellent but they weren't £5 each:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Pressure was good but did require more pumping mid application than I expected. Can't grumble for a fiver though


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Wilkos now have these back in stock if anyone is interested
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/wilko-pressure-sprayer-8l/invt/0148140


These any good? Powerful?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

cole_exclusiv said:


> These any good? Powerful?


No idea pal


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I reserved one at Halfords when the thread about the discounts was started (about a week ago). I went to collect it a couple of days later to be told they couldn't find it. Luckily I was talking to the manager and he insisted they had it and would do everything possible to find it for me and asked me to come back tomorrow. I explained that I lived about 30 minutes away from the store so that wouldn't be possible so he took my address and phone number and said he would get someone to hand deliver it to me. 

I thought to myself that'll never happen, I really couldn't believe it. 

Anyway the next day around lunch time I called them to find out what the plan was. I spoke to the manager again and he said they couldn't find the one I had reserved but they had tracked one down from another store and would get someone to get it to me this week (probably tomorrow as they expect to be quiet). 

I'm still not going to hold my breath, this is Halfords remember.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like a good, kind offer in principle mate. As you said, don't be holding your breath though.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Sounds like a good, kind offer in principle mate. As you said, don't be holding your breath though.


He was quite confident. Said they had 300 orders over Christmas and hasn't lost one so was adamant he wasn't going to let one order slip. Fair play to the guy if that's the case. I'll happily give him some praise if he delivers the good.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Picked mine up the other day - reserved at a store 100 miles away but less than a mile from where I pick my daughter up. Result but still in the boot until a) it stops raining and b) I've tidied up my garage.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! A chap from Halfords just turned up at my house with this.










The guy thought I had paid already but I handed over the £4.50 and was honest due to the efforts they've gone to.


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm lucky as I have 3 stores locally and I managed to pick one up from each store! I went to try one today though and it doesn't seem to hold any pressure? I've checked all connections are tight and as they should be, fingers crossed I have better luck with the other ones!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Wow - good service from them, Puntoboy. 

Picked mine up on Boxing Day and have so far used it twice. Makes you feel like a Ghostbuster. 

I hoped it would be the perfect solution to my problem of living in a first floor flat with no outdoor hose, and I'm not disappointed in the slightest. 

It does use a lot of water in a short amount of time, but it also really does make a full wash possible with very limited resources. 

For anyone who's interested, it will take a full 5 litres to pre rinse an Audi A1, and another 5 litres to rinse it after the wash stage (not accounting for wheels! This is another 5l if you use it sparingly - so a couple of trips upstairs for me)

However that is for a decent wash that will get rid of largish dirt buildup on its own. As long the pressure is maintained, it doesn't really have any trouble shifting stuff like small leaves etc from the lower sills if you hold it close enough. 

Talking about pressure, it takes about 45 pumps to 2.5l for it to be fully primed and it will empty the bottle in about two mins, maybe a bit longer. 

For my A5 coupe, it takes a hell of a lot more  around 25l of water or so for a full wash and some achey arms later. 

But saying that, at least I can actually wash the car fully now which is something I haven't been able to do for months and for £4.50 it was an absolute steal! I've yet to add ONR to the list but I don't think I'll bother now I have this. 

I'm hoping to do a few more shows this year with my Mk1 Golf and I reckon this might just be the perfect answer if there isn't a water source nearby. If I take my sealed bucket full of suds and a few more old water bottles or another sealed bucket with about 10l or so, it would easily allow me to give the car a decent wash on site. I also read online that it actually does work quite well as a portable shower for festivals etc which is useful - I was a bit skeptical that the box was promising a little too much.


----------

